# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  20η Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση Ε.Ε.Ρ. - Hamfest 2012

## sv1her

Το Σαββατοκύριακο *9 και 10 Ιουνίου 2012* η *Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών* (ΕΕΡ) για 20η χρονιά διοργανώνει την καθιερωμένη *Πανελλήνια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση –* *Hamfest** 2012*, που προσελκύει αρκετές εκατοντάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες και όχι μόνο, από όλη την Ελλάδα. Η φετινή διοργάνωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο 

*Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Περιστερίου*

που περικλείεται από τις οδούς Αγίου Βασιλείου, Δωδεκανήσου και Αναπαύσεως, Περιστέρι.
Συντεταγμένες : 38°01’02” Βόρειο (38°01728Ν) και 23°41’16” Ανατολικό (23°68769Ε).


Ώρες λειτουργίας: 
*Σάββατο 9/6 από 12:00 μ. έως 8:00 μ.μ.*
*Κυριακή 10/6 από 9:00 π.μ. έως 4:00 μ.μ.*

Στη συνάντηση θα πάρουν μέρος ως εκθέτες αντιπρόσωποι, έμποροι και κατασκευαστές με συσκευές, κατασκευές, παρελκόμενα και άλλα υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και άλλα συναφή προϊόντα, με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των ραδιοερασιτεχνών καθώς και την επίδειξη, προώθηση και διάθεση τηλεπικοινωνιακού και λοιπού εξοπλισμού νέας τεχνολογίας. Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για τη λειτουργία *«Ραδιοερασιτεχνικής Αγοράς Μεταχειρισμένων»*, για συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα.
_http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=351&LANG=GR

Και φέτος σας περιμένουμε όλους.
_

----------


## akakios

Χωρίς να θελω να παρεξηγηθώ.....

Θα συμμετεχουν και μαγαζιά οπου θα μπορούμε να αγορασουμε εξοπλισμό (για awmn) με *ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ* τιμες?

Καλό θα ήταν παντως για να δελεασουν καποιον νεο να ασχοληθει με το awmn.

----------


## christopher

Το "Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Περιστερίου" βρίσκεται εδώ: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.017...num=1&t=h&z=17

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα υπάρχει περίπτερο του AWMN όπως κάθε χρόνο;

----------


## sv1her

> ....


Καλημέρα.
προσκαλούμε διάφορα καταστήματα που γνωρίζουμε πως ασχολούνται και με το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό με ένα πολύ μικρό αντίτιμιο για το χώρο.
Μπορείτε να προτείνετε όποιο κατάστημα πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο να είναι εκεί να το προσκαλέσουμε. Ή να του προτέινεττε εσεις να έρθει.
Εμεις μετα χαράς να τους υποδεχτούμε.
Το τηλέφωνο μου δεν κλείνει ποτέ (24/7).

----------


## sv1her

> Θα υπάρχει περίπτερο του AWMN όπως κάθε χρόνο;


Όπως με ενημερώσε ο Ταμίας του ΑΜΔΑ-AWMN, ΝΑΙ θα υπάρχει όπως κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## sv1her

> Χωρίς να θελω να παρεξηγηθώ.....
> 
> Θα συμμετεχουν και μαγαζιά οπου θα μπορούμε να αγορασουμε εξοπλισμό (για awmn) με *ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ* τιμες?
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν παντως για να δελεασουν καποιον νεο να ασχοληθει με το awmn.


Καλημέρα.
προσκαλούμε διάφορα καταστήματα που γνωρίζουμε πως ασχολούνται και με το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό με ένα πολύ μικρό αντίτιμιο για το χώρο.
Μπορείτε να προτείνετε όποιο κατάστημα πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο να είναι εκεί να το προσκαλέσουμε. Ή να του προτέινεττε εσεις να έρθει.
Εμεις μετα χαράς να τους υποδεχτούμε.
Το τηλέφωνο μου δεν κλείνει ποτέ (24/7).

----------

